
IPv6 now deployed across entire T-Mobile US network - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/127213-ipv6-now-deployed-across-entire-t-mobile-us-network
======
zaphoyd
IPv4 only content providers beware:

T-Mobile's IPv6 service is an IPv6-only service that uses NAT64 and DNS64 in
the network to connect IPv6 mobile users with IPv4 content. We believe that
the majority of the bandwidth consumed by IPv6 subscribers will be native end-
to-end IPv6 without any translation required by the end of 2012 as major
content providers like Google, Yahoo, Facebook, Microsoft, and many others
have demonstrated during World IPv6 Day

------
npsimons
They only mention the two Samsung Android models, but I'm pretty sure that the
N900 will work with this as well. I'll have to give it a try, maybe this
weekend.

~~~
elgato99
That is correct, the N900 will work correctly. As will any Nokia Symbian S60
phone like the e73 and so on. They only listed the Samsungs since they are
current. With Google now offering the Galaxy Nexus for $399, it is a pretty
darn good deal.

------
martin_k
Apparently the iPhone doesn't support it. Quite sad since they actually
enabled IPv6 support in iOS4.

~~~
mrsebastian
Yep -- lots of phones support IPv6 on the WiFi stack, but not cellular.

I don't think it's particularly hard to add IPv6 support tho -- probably just
a software tweak in most cases.

~~~
danyork
From the T-Mobile FAQ at <https://sites.google.com/site/tmoipv6/lg-mytouch>

\-----

4\. My phone is not listed above, will it work with IPv6?

No, most phones do not have the Android radio firmware (RIL) that allows the
phone to support IPv6 on the mobile interface. T-Mobile USA is encouraging all
handset phone manufacturers to support IPv6. If more phones become available,
we will update this site.

\-----

------
DanBC
link to announcement comment
([https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/tmoipv6be...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/tmoipv6beta/k_Sa2j1OuSg))

------
aubergene
Tested it on my Nexus S, works fine so far

------
danyork
Excellent to see!

